# Heading to Bangkok in 45 hrs, nxt Chiang Mai



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

If a few of you would please provide info on present state of Chiang Mai it would be greatly appreciated. Saw Chiang Mai and Chiang Rai are under curfew; unaware of any present problems there. The news I read suggested a reason for the curfew "a large proportion of the protestors in Bangkok are from the agricultural areas around CM and CR."

I cancelled flight 3/30 at beginning of protests in Bangkok. Not looking forward to doing so a second time but need reasonable expectation Chiang Mai will not turn into a site of attacks on farang hangouts or the city as a whole.:confused2:

Iffy in Tallahassee,
Bill


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

There can be no guarantees with respect to safety, but when attending the red rallies last year in and around Chiang Mai, those present were unfailingly courteous towards me and farangs in general. Circumstances have changed in that tensions have risen considerably, but I cannot imagine the people I met acting aggressively towards us.

Whether or not the political situation worsens is entirely up in the air, as there seems to be a very un-Thai-like lack of compromise and hardening of attitudes at the moment. Will there be unrest in the north and north-east? Quite possibly. Will it be directed at farangs? Not deliberately, in my opinion. That would only alienate the non-aligned Thais even more, as farangs - the few that are still coming over on holiday - are a key source of income. 

When all's said and done, there's just been a major conflict that has been simmering for months in a city of millions, and despite this there have been relatively few casualties (obviously any casualty is one too many, but you see what I mean). Nearly all were of demonstrators, journalists and security forces on the 'front line'.

Ginocox is wandering around Bangkok right now seemingly taking it all in his stride, without worrying unduly. 

Chiang Mai has a hardcore red shirt movement with considerable local support, but we shouldn't jump to conclusions that the situation is going to deteriorate to the point that it is dangerous to stay there. I would go ahead in your shoes. After all, you could always move to another town temporarily if you felt it necessary.


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks much for your response and I had read Ginocox comments regarding his wanderings in Bangkok. Unless Chiang Mai has some outrageous event in the next 30 hours I'm jumping the flight and just being cautious. One night stay in Bangkok Regent Suvarnabhumi then AirAsia north. Will check with them and if any concerns just stay night in airport.

Look forward to arrival Chiang Mai. Will be cautious and check with expat locals for any "on the ground" tips. Will make every effort to blend by 6'2" self into the background. Thx again.


----------



## ChrisCornwall (May 14, 2010)

I just saw a little article in the online version of the bangkok post that the red shirts are on motorcycles causing trouble and acting up. If anybody knows more please let me know. I;m not there now but I've a few friends that are and I'm unable to contact them except by email


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ncoming immi said:


> Thanks much for your response and I had read Ginocox comments regarding his wanderings in Bangkok. Unless Chiang Mai has some outrageous event in the next 30 hours I'm jumping the flight and just being cautious. One night stay in Bangkok Regent Suvarnabhumi then AirAsia north. Will check with them and if any concerns just stay night in airport.
> 
> Look forward to arrival Chiang Mai. Will be cautious and check with expat locals for any "on the ground" tips. Will make every effort to blend by 6'2" self into the background. Thx again.



ncoming immi,

If you're 6'- 2" you will blend like a sore thumb! Just remember to watch your six and if you hear "ncoming" hit the deck - fast! [sorry, couldn't resist] 

Serendipity2


----------



## bhakta (May 18, 2010)

ncoming immi said:


> If a few of you would please provide info on present state of Chiang Mai it would be greatly appreciated. Saw Chiang Mai and Chiang Rai are under curfew; unaware of any present problems there. The news I read suggested a reason for the curfew "a large proportion of the protestors in Bangkok are from the agricultural areas around CM and CR."
> 
> I cancelled flight 3/30 at beginning of protests in Bangkok. Not looking forward to doing so a second time but need reasonable expectation Chiang Mai will not turn into a site of attacks on farang hangouts or the city as a whole.:confused2:
> 
> ...


Dear Bill,

I am in Thailand for 26 years, originally from Calif. The US Govt. is recommending travel to Thailand not take place unless it is absolutely necessary. Right now, most of the country is under curfew so if you want any night life after 8 PM, do not come. If you want to move about by train or air or bus freely, do not come.

No one knows where this is going, but right now things are out of control.

I would wait a few weeks at least to see if things escalate or settle down.

Good luck,

Bill Benedict


----------



## bhakta (May 18, 2010)

Serendipity2 said:


> ncoming immi,
> 
> If you're 6'- 2" you will blend like a sore thumb! Just remember to watch your six and if you hear "ncoming" hit the deck - fast! [sorry, couldn't resist]
> 
> Serendipity2


Personally, I would strongly advise anyone to NOT come to Thailand right now. No one is attacking foreigners yet overtly, but the situation is very bad all over the country; why take unneeded risk under such circumstances unless you are a thrill seeker?

Good luck.


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

Serendipity2 said:


> ncoming immi,
> 
> If you're 6'- 2" you will blend like a sore thumb! Just remember to watch your six and if you hear "ncoming" hit the deck - fast! [sorry, couldn't resist]
> 
> Serendipity2


Not a problem, I would have done the same. Maybe a humble and "hang dog" look; it works in the south. Not one to use it but if it helps in these times count me in. Later I can be my normal self.

Bill:clap2:


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ncoming immi said:


> Not a problem, I would have done the same. Maybe a humble and "hang dog" look; it works in the south. Not one to use it but if it helps in these times count me in. Later I can be my normal self.
> 
> Bill:clap2:



ncoming immi,

"Step and fetch it" might not work any more in the south but so far the Thais haven't shown any animosity towards farangs - well, other than the trouble makers. The government is in very nervous mode though so what little sense of humor they once had is pretty edgy at best. I'm sure the people, however, remain friendly and open to foreigners. Getting around without buses or Sky Train can't last long - the country needs people working and they DON'T need foreign tourists leaving due to the curfew - it will cost them $ Millions and once that tourist revenue dries up they're in bad trouble financially as restaurants, hotels, airlines and tourist attractions all dry up. My guess is at most a week or two unless someone really does something stupid and then business will slowly be allowed to return. That said, the government never worries too much about business since they have the power to confiscate and tax. :/

Serendipity2


----------

